# Toby at 14 Weeks



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

Ask and you shall receive. Photo's of the Tob taken a few minutes ago. 














































He's getting big, lol.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Great pic's, you & Toby have matching hair streaks...


----------



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

Ah he has no pink, and sadly I'm brunette once again!


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

He is gorgeous Rosie........ Ignore what everyone says because he is beautiful regardless of what breed he is 

I have 2 pure pedigree Dalmatians that are not show or breeding standard, and I come across quite a lot of snobby Dalmatian owners that always pick up on my two's faults straight away. Yes it pisses me off greatly because to me they are the most gorgeous dals I have seen but I've had to learn quite quickly to form a thick skin.

The favourite I get at the moment is about Piper, all I get is "ah she's patched, such a shame " and whilst I'm smiling sweetly at them saying who cares because shes a pet only, and my baby I'm actually thinking "oh f**k off you nasty little excuse for a human being"


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

He is beautifull roski...he face looks so kind.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

absolutely fantastic.

the little fella has as much right to life as anybody.
well donexx


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

rocky said:


> the little fella has as much right to life as anybody.


of course he does, & i don't recall any one saying any different...

Yes indeed he is a great looking pup, all fluffy & wuffy...


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

gillieworm said:


> He is gorgeous Rosie........ Ignore what everyone says because he is beautiful regardless of what breed he is
> 
> I have 2 pure pedigree Dalmatians that are not show or breeding standard, and I come across quite a lot of snobby Dalmatian owners that always pick up on my two's faults straight away. Yes it pisses me off greatly because to me they are the most gorgeous dals I have seen but I've had to learn quite quickly to form a thick skin.
> 
> The favourite I get at the moment is about Piper, all I get is "ah she's patched, such a shame " and whilst I'm smiling sweetly at them saying who cares because shes a pet only, and my baby I'm actually thinking "oh f**k off you nasty little excuse for a human being"


Awww Thats Horrible ! .. 
Well I Love Piper And Logan 

--

And I Love Toby ! xx


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Toby is the cutest labradoodle I've seen.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

i can honestly say...if i see him along the street...i would easy see he is a labradoodle...unlike some.

look at this >>> toby looks like one of these. doodlover's Images - Pet Photo Gallery bet hes gonna look like them


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hes gorgeous, so cute and curly I can relate ....well at least to the curly hair part lol


----------



## leigh1971 (Sep 29, 2008)

He is lovely, such a kind looking face  you must be proud


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He's such a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

hes gorgeous!!!!


----------

